# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  2048 3D Number Puzzle  - Free game today in mobile

## circuitlaos

*2048 3D Number Puzzle  - Free game today in mobile


Swipe right, left, up, down, plus 2+2=4, 4+4, 8+8, …. ,512+512=1024, 1024+1024=2048. When 2048 tile create, Won! Very easy play but difficult win.  Do you want test your IQ. Try game 2048.

Link download 2048 Iphone Game: Here

Link download 2048 Android Game: Here
*

----------

